# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Dell Latitude 3300 (LAT344247SA) 13.3'' Laptop

## moutoulos

Πωλείται: Dell Latitude 3300 (LAT344247SA) 13.3'' Laptop




Αγοράστηκε  για εργαστήριο Απρ. 2020 σαν εφεδρικό/portable. Όμως στην  πραγματικότητα δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε 
ποτέ, και παραμένει χωρίς στην ουσία  να χρειάζεται κάπου, μιας και υπήρχε/υπάρχει ήδη 15,6 Laptop (i5). Είναι 
καινούργιο, και έχει εγγύηση μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 2022 (Ενάμιση χρόνο ακόμα).

Οι  συνολικές ώρες που έχει δουλέψει, δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνουν τις 10 στο  σύνολο. Όσο δηλαδή χρειάστηκε για 
εγκατάσταση/ρύθμιση λειτουργικού  (O.S), πέρασμα προγραμμάτων, και συντήρηση αναβαθμίσεων όλο αυτό το  
εξάμηνο. Το οτι δεν έχει δουλέψει φαίνεται απο Software (συνολικές  ώρες), ή και ακόμα απο τις γρίλιες που δεν 
έχει καν σκόνη.

Δίνεται με δώρο την τσάντα μεταφοράς του (HP). Ασφαλώς βέβαια υπάρχει και το κουτί του για όποιον το θέλει.

Δεν βλέπω να κυκλοφορεί τώρα, αλλά ο αντίστοιχος με RAM:8GB και SSD:256GB (αντί 4GB και 128GB) είναι αυτός:
https://www.skroutz.gr/.../Dell-Latitude-3300-i3-7020U...

Ακριβώς ίδιο (αλλά αυτό που επισυνάπτω σαν Link, έχει άλλον ελαφρώς υποδεέστερο επεξεργαστή) είναι αυτό:
https://www.skroutz.gr/.../Dell-Latitude-3300-4415U-4GB...

Τα χαρακτηριστικά του, είναι αυτά:
https://laptop-hunter.com/notebook-dell-latitude-3000...













Τιμή : 470€

Παρακαλώ οχι "παζάρια".
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

